# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Почему делать детей?

## Valda

Почему делать детей? 
Вес день они какают, писают, и плачут! Мой парень сказал что он хочет детей. Я этого не понимаю. Зачем? Чтобы кто-то продолжает своё наследие? А что такого особенно в его генах? Или потому что это просто ради традиции? кого это волнует! 
Дети, для меня, это трата. Трата денег, трата времени сна, и тревога в целом. За что это? За наследие? Того не стоит. 
Называй мне эгоистичная, эгоцентричная... мне всё равно! Дети = трата.  
кто со мной согласны?

----------


## Doomer

Time will come and you will understand that chasing money doesn't bring you anything and that your life shortens every day and you did not achieve much in it  ::  Then you might understand why people want to have kids. Sometimes it's even too late
But yes, having kids means sacrifice a lot and your life will never be the same after that, because you stop living for yourself

----------


## Crocodile

> Дети, для меня, это трата. Трата денег, трата времени сна, и тревога в целом. За что это?

 Если ты не любишь своего ребёнка, тогда это лишь жертвы с твоей стороны. А если любишь, тогда жертвы - всего лишь труд. "Без труда не вытащишь и рыбки из пруда." Невозможно знать, пока не родишь.   

> Чтобы кто-то продолжает своё наследие? А что такого особенно в его генах?

 Это здоровый инстинкт. Ничуть не менее здоровый, чем желание заниматься сексом. Если ты не согласна с такой аналогией, в отдельной ветке можем обсудить зачем нужно заниматься сексом.  ::    

> Трата денег, трата времени сна, и тревога в целом. За что это?

 Занятие сексом - это ничуть не меньшие "_трата денег, трата времени сна, и тревога в целом._" Надо встречаться, одеваться, производить впечатление, иногда приходится расставаться, часто обманываться. Не спать ночами, переживать. "_За что это?_"  ::    

> Вес день они какают, писают, и плачут!

 Не так часто, как ты думаешь. К тому же, одноразовые подгузники позволяют значительно облегчить эту проблему.  ::  
А насчёт плача.. если не секрет, как часто ты сама расстраиваешься?  ::    

> Мой парень сказал что он хочет детей. Я этого не понимаю.

 У тебя правильный парень.

----------


## Deborski

I never had kids.  At first, it was because of my career and lack of finances.  Then it was because of my husband's medical condition.  I always figured I could adopt some day, and perhaps I still could, but I am getting too old to have a child of my own. 
Sometimes I feel profound regret for that, especially when I see the amazing bond some of my girlfriends have with their daughters. And I wonder, who will be there to take care of me when I'm old? 
You are young and right now kids might seem like a burden, but when you are older you may regret never having children.  I do.   
On the other hand, I'm not entirely unhappy being childless, either.  I did a lot of things in my life that other women only dream of, because the responsibilities of children tied them down.  They were jealous of me then, and sometimes now, I am jealous of them. 
It's a trade-off.  Not all women have to be mothers, and not all women make good mothers, either.  Just be sure that whatever decision you make is right for you!

----------


## dondublon

Children is cool!
This cannot be explained.

----------


## Marcus

Не "почему", а "зачем"? Я бы сказал "заводить детей". Или просто: "Зачем нужны дети?"

----------


## Anixx

Не "почему", а "зачем".

----------


## diogen_

> Почему делать детей? 
> Вес день они какают, писают, и плачут! Мой парень сказал что он хочет детей. Я этого не понимаю. Зачем? Чтобы кто-то продолжает своё наследие? А что такого особенно в его генах? Или потому что это просто ради традиции? кого это волнует! 
> Дети, для меня, это трата. Трата денег, трата времени сна, и тревога в целом. За что это? За наследие? Того не стоит. 
> Называй мне эгоистичная, эгоцентричная... мне всё равно! Дети = трата.  
> кто со мной согласны?

 You're absolutlely right. To cast off any doubts you need to follow  the  gems of wisdom from Diogenes of Sinope, the greatest human thinker of all times and peoples. The  latter statement is self-evident  and directly derived  from my nick. ::   
Here IS what he spoke of marriage and children. The gender of his interlocutor is not critical in the dialog, but his irreproachable dialectics is paramount.   

> A young man contemplating marriage sought advice from Diogenes. "Should I marry?" 
> "Marriage is too soon for a young man" 
> "Would you have me wait then until I am old." 
> "Oh no, Marriage is far too late for an old man." 
> "What am I to do then? I love the girl." 
> "Love is a luxury no one can afford. It is for those who have nothing better to do." 
> "What should we be doing then?" 
> "To seek freedom. But it is not possible to be free if you have a wife and children." 
> "But having a wife and family is so agreeable." 
> ...

----------


## Aurelian

Извини, но я считаю, что тебе и не надо это понимать. Может так быть, что тебе и не дано это понять. Просто по определению, в твоей жизни должен появится мужчина, который просто сделает тебе ребёнка и всё. И он не будет вдаваться в столь риторические экскурсы. А ты, будучи уже зачатой женщиной, в силу изменившегося гормонального состава, возможно, посмотришь на эти вещи совсем по-другому. У тебя включатся соответствующие инстинкты. Но может случиться так, что этот настоящий мужчина в твоей жизни не появится, такое тоже бывает. На популяции вцелом это никак не отразится.

----------


## Valda

> Это здоровый инстинкт. Ничуть не менее здоровый, чем желание заниматься сексом. Если ты не согласна с такой аналогией, в отдельной ветке можем обсудить зачем нужно заниматься сексом.

 Не согласна. Заниматься сексом, это заботиться о себе, пока делать детей, это заботиться о других людях.   

> А насчёт плача.. если не секрет, как часто ты сама расстраиваешься?

 Я никогда не шумлю, даже если я расстраиваюсь, в отличие от детей!  
I admit, however, that "having someone to take care of you when you're old" is the most convincing argument here. It's a business trade-off. With that, I might have a kid.

----------


## Crocodile

> I admit, however, that "having someone to take care of you when you're  old" is the most convincing argument here. It's a business trade-off.  With that, I might have a kid.

 Perhaps, that is the least reliable, though. Don't you have examples around you that "business trade-off" does not work?  ::    

> Не согласна. Заниматься сексом, это заботиться о себе, пока делать детей, это заботиться о других людях.

 That's exactly what I'm trying to say here. To take care of your children is exactly like taking care of yourself. Your children are you. Like your own limb. It's an instinct. When you have a child, you'll know.  
To draw some kind of analogy you might understand at this point in your life, if you love your boyfriend, won't you do stuff to him which he likes? That would be taking care of him and not of you, so why would you do that? Because you would like that too. Obviously, if you don't love the guy you wouldn't want to do the stuff..  ::    

> Я никогда не шумлю, даже если я расстраиваюсь, в отличие от детей!

 Well, you might well be quiet, but won't you make people around you miserable when you're not in the mood? Maybe some other ways..  ::

----------


## 14Russian

> Children is cool!
> This cannot be explained.

 Well, it's 'Children ARE cool' if you want to be grammatically correct.  ::

----------


## Valda

> Perhaps, that is the least reliable, though. Don't you have examples around you that "business trade-off" does not work?

 В жизни нет гарантий, это уж точно!   

> That's exactly what I'm trying to say here. To take care of your children is exactly like taking care of yourself. Your children are you. Like your own limb. It's an instinct. When you have a child, you'll know.

 Не прав, они различные бытия   

> To draw some kind of analogy you might understand at this point in your life, if you love your boyfriend, won't you do stuff to him which he likes? That would be taking care of him and not of you, so why would you do that? Because you would like that too. Obviously, if you don't love the guy you wouldn't want to do the stuff..

 Конечно, но это просто обмен.    

> Well, you might well be quiet, but won't you make people around you miserable when you're not in the mood? Maybe some other ways..

 Некогда! Я не такая девушка, я держу свои проблемы при себе.

----------


## Doomer

> Некогда! Я не такая девушка, я держу свои проблемы при себе.

 Н*е*когда means "I don't have time"
Никогд*а* means "Never" 
I'm not sure which one you wanted to use

----------


## Valda

I meant "Never", thanks  ::

----------


## Medved

На самом деле всё ещё хуже. Они не только плачут, писают и какают. Им ещё нужна одежда, внимание, еда и прочее. Одежду они рвут и пачкают, еду разбрасывают, мешают делать домашние дела, им нужно чтобы их игрушки были непременно круче чем игрушки соседских детей (а соседским детям нужны игрушки круче ваших), как они подрастают, им непременно нужен самый крутой сотовый телефон, чтобы непременно он был сенсорным, в нём была камера, компьютер и прочие навороты, хотя они даже позвонить толком не умеют. Одежда им тоже нужна не абы какая, а так чтобы их на подиум было не стыдно выпустить. А как они вырастут - будут пропадать ночами на гулянках, пить вино и курить, и в конце концов - обязательно залетят и срочно придётся убалтывать жениха/невесту организовывать свадьбу, занимать денег на её организацию и приданное. Потом у них появятся свои дети и они их обязательно попытаются сплавить вам, поскольку самим им будет лень стирать кучу пелёнок каждый день и убираться в доме по два раза в день. 
В общем - одно расстройство. И как это я выдерживаю двоих детей дома  :: )

----------


## Medved

Valda, you're going to like this:

----------


## alexsms

It seems to me there are 2 categories of people who have had kids and didn't have doubts about it in the recent years where I live in Russia: 1) people that are very earthly and down-to-earth, often with not enough money to afford some sort of minor luxuries, but still living very traditional core family values, sometimes having more than 1 kid, and having enough money and practical skills to make ends meet. 2) people with quite a good amount of money that can afford good child care, care centers, good schools then, so to speak, money helps them to afford expensive care of their children (call it 'yuppie'-style having a child, if you want)... Of course, there are people in the middle, as it always is, and I am far from thinking my suggestion couldn't contain flaws, but the latest statistics I was reading in the Russian 'Ogonyok' magazine says that the divide between the rich and the poor is extremely big in Russia, so that I can use to support my point here. (another example is that almost all rich people have children, which i think no one would deny). 
That being said, Valda, you've touched a difficult question it seems to me... So I think a lot is decided in where a person belongs more - material area or traditional-core-values area. If a person is solidly in the latter of the areas, there is no doubt about the decision (people just can't help having kids there, which explains huge population growth in Africa by the way). If it's the first area, money can be and is an important factor in making this decision (which again expains declines in birth rates in richer countries, or richer population sectors in some countries).  
Any civil objections are more than welcome.

----------


## Юрка

> Почему делать детей?

 Раньше крестьяне делали детей потому что это было выгодно. 
- Чем больше детей, тем больше община давала земли данной семье. 
- Чем больше детей, тем больше шансов получить помощь в старости. Теперь есть социальная помощь старикам и экономическая выгода детей отпала. 
Но есть ещё причина делать детей. Ты, как житель Израиля, должна это понять. Был проведён эксперимент с овцами. Вокруг их загона развесили куски волчьей шерсти и овцы стали размножаться с удвоенной энергией, так как почувствовали себя в опасности. Израиль в окружении врагов и тоже чувствует опасность. Если не размножаться, то как вы устоите? 
Вот в соседней теме ты пишешь, что трусить - значит проиграть террористам. Но не делать детей - это тоже проиграть террористам.  ::   

> Не согласна. Заниматься сексом, это заботиться о себе

 Кто-то сказал, что любовь - это обман природы, чтобы люди размножались. Но если люди стали настолько умны, что разгадали этот обман и научились отделять удовольствие от размножения, то получается, что человечество лишило себя единственного естественного природного механизма размножения. Короче, скоро выродимся все (кто-то чуть раньше, кто-то чуть позже).

----------


## DrBaldhead

Зачем делать детей? Странный вопрос  :: 
На мой взгляд, затем, что больше делать в этой жизни, собственно, нечего. Все, что мы делаем для поддержания и улучшения своего благополучия, образа жизни, весь наш гуманизм, наша борьба, - в конечном счете сводится к результату в виде успешного взращивания следующего поколения. Так уж вышло, что мы - всего лишь люди, а людям природой положено производить и растить всяческое потомство. 
Остальное - попросту бренно. 
Нет, у меня самого нет детей  ::

----------


## diogen_

> Но если люди стали настолько умны, что разгадали этот обман и научились отделять удовольствие от размножения, то получается, что человечество лишило себя единственного естественного природного механизма размножения. Короче, скоро выродимся все (кто-то чуть раньше, кто-то чуть позже).

 Жжешь не по децки! Чуть не прослезился. ::  Двуногие  за последние два тысячелетия  расплодились  по планете как грибы после дождя и продолжают дальше размножаются с пугающей динамикой диванных клопов. Скоро не то что нечего есть или негде ходить, дышать на Земле нечем станет! Кислород по карточкам распределять придется! И все мало! Того и гляди  еще и активно клонироваться станут!    age1.gif

----------


## Aurelian

Отвратительно кричат только чужие дети. Свои дети орут очень мило и у них  приятно пахнет за ушком. У них всегда очень умный взгляд. Только свои дети могут нарисовать на стене своими какашками уникальнейшие по своей гениальности произведения.

----------


## Soft sign

> Того и гляди  еще и активно клонироваться станут!

 А как клонирование может поспособствовать росту населения?

----------


## DrBaldhead

Клонирование может привести к появлению проблемы нелегального копирования генетического кода  ::

----------


## Soft sign

> Клонирование может привести к появлению проблемы нелегального копирования генетического кода

 Интересно, сейчас есть проблема нелегального копирования половины генетического кода (при оплодотворении)?

----------


## diogen_

> А как клонирование может поспособствовать росту населения?

  

> Клони́рование челове́ка — действие, заключающееся в формировании и выращивании принципиально новых человеческих существ, точно воспроизводящих не только внешне, но и на генетическом уровне того или иного индивида, *ныне существующего или ранее существовавшего*.

 Клонирование человека — Википедия 
Согласно правилам школьной арифметики  при осуществлении клонирования в массовом масштабе число представителей рода homo sapience должно неизбежно расти. Что в свою очередь может породить  немало трудноразрешимых проблем, в том числе, как идентифицировать двойников при совершении преступлений. Например, кто из 123 твоих клонов совершил акт троллинга на MR доказать будет крайне сложно. Но забанят все равно тебя)))

----------


## Soft sign

Ой, в какой оффтоп мы залезли…  

> Согласно правилам школьной арифметики при осуществлении клонирования в массовом масштабе число представителей рода homo sapience должно неизбежно расти.

 Клонирование — это просто альтернатива оплодотворению. То есть, решая* завести ребёнка, у человека будущего будет выбор: зачатие или клонирование. Увеличение численности людей за счёт клонов будет сопровождаться уменьшением «зачатых» людей. Ведь детей-клонов, точно как же, как и обычных детей, нужно вы́носить, родить, кормить, воспитывать, одевать, …   

> Что в свою очередь может породить немало трудноразрешимых проблем, в том числе, как идентифицировать двойников при совершении преступлений.

 Эта проблема есть и сейчас. Однояйцевые близнецы имеют идентичные геномы. С клонами как раз проще: они могут отличаться по возрасту.
Кстати, эту проблему можно решить, модифицируя ДНК при клонировании. Например, каждому клону можно вставлять вместо какого-нибудь неиспользуемого кусочка кода уникальную идентификационную последовательность. 
___________________
* несогласованный деепричастный оборот. Не соответствует литературной норме, но иногда используется в разговорном языке.

----------


## diogen_

> Ой, в какой оффтоп мы залезли…

 Действительно в какой? ::    

> Клонирование — это просто альтернатива оплодотворению. То есть, решая* завести ребёнка, у человека будущего будет выбор: зачатие или клонирование. Увеличение численности людей за счёт клонов будет сопровождаться уменьшением «зачатых» людей.

 А кто сказал что клонирование альтернатива. а не дополнение к  оплодотворению. Ссылку в студию! Вы действительно  считаете, что с появлением возможности клонироваться у людей пропадет основной инстинкт? Да никогда в жизни. Как все размножались  путем оплодотворения, так и будут продолжать. Спросите у любой своей знакомой,  кого она больше хочет завести, натурального ребенка или клона. Ответ самоочевиден. Но гипотетически клонироваться смогут те, кто не может иметь детей обычным путем: сексуальные меньшинства, одинокие состоятельные граждане, люди имеющие медицинские противопоказания или не имеющие возможности размножаться естественным путем, оригиналы всех сортов, государственные закрома  и т.д . Вот для них,  при желании размножаться, клонирование теоретически может оказаться находкой, а соответственно и возможный рост народонаселения неизбежен в связи с вовлечением “еще более широких масс трудящихся” в орбиту процесса воспроизводства.  ::   

> Ведь детей-клонов, точно как же, как и обычных детей, нужно вы́носить, родить, кормить, воспитывать, одевать, …

 Рассуждение  представителя образованного меньшинства.  А большинство людей действуют по-другому: сначала делают детей, а потом начинают думать, что будет дальше и как предстоит выкручиваться. Весь  демографический взрыв на графике выше говорит об этом. Как только медицина позволила выживать младенцам в массовом масштабе, так сразу же началась “термоядерная оплодотворительная  реакция” населения.  ::  ::  ::    

> Кстати, эту проблему можно решить, модифицируя ДНК при клонировании. Например, каждому клону можно вставлять вместо какого-нибудь неиспользуемого кусочка кода уникальную идентификационную последовательность.

 Ну это из цикла “если бы да кабы”. Я из Миссури, как говорят где-то за океаном. Когда покажите клона со вставленным кусочком  уникального когда, тогда  и поверю.  ::

----------


## pushvv

Ну раз уж начали тему клонирования. не могу не вспомнить "Дивный новый мир" Олдоса Хаксли. Википедия вкратце описывает общество:  _Согласно сюжету, люди не рождаются традиционным путем, а выращиваются на специальных заводах — человекофабриках. На стадии развития эмбриона они разделяются на пять каст, различающихся умственными и физическими способностями — от «альф», обладающих максимальным развитием, до наиболее примитивных «эпсилонов». Для поддержания кастовой системы общества посредством гипнопедии людям прививается гордость за принадлежность к своей касте, почтение по отношению к высшей касте и презрение к низшим кастам. Ввиду технического развития общества значительная часть работ может быть выполнена машинами и передается людям лишь для того, чтобы занять их свободное время. Большинство психологических проблем люди решают с помощью безвредного наркотика — сомы. Также люди часто изъясняются рекламными слоганами и гипнопедическими установками, например: «Сомы грамм — и нету драм!», «Лучше новое купить, чем старое носить», «Чистота — залог благофордия», «А, бе, це, витамин Д — жир в тресковой печени, а треска в воде».
Института брака в описанном в романе обществе не существует, и, более того, само наличие постоянного полового партнера считается неприличным, а слова «отец» и «мать» считаются грубыми ругательствами (причём если к слову «отец» примешан оттенок юмора и снисходительности, то «мать», в связи с искусственным выращиванием в колбах, едва ли не самое грязное ругательство). Книга описывает жизнь различных людей, которые не могут вписаться в это общество._  О дивный новый мир — Википедия

----------


## diogen_

*pushvv*
Интересная ссылка. Но каков посыл сообщения?
Вы за то, чтобы "делать":
а) клонов.
б) детей.
в) и то, и другое.
г) ни то, ни другое.
д) все равно.  ::

----------


## Throbert McGee

> А что такого особенно в его генах?

 Причём здесь гены? Важнее, пожалуй, что есть что-нибудь особенное в его и твоих "мемах". Тысячелетия до Ричарда Докинза, не зря было написано в Библии:   

> 3 и да не говорит евнух: "вот я сухое дерево". 4 Ибо Господь так говорит об евнухах: которые хранят Мои субботы и избирают угодное Мне, и крепко держатся завета Моего,-- 5 тем дам Я в доме Моем и в стенах Моих место и имя лучшее, нежели сыновьям и дочерям... (Исаия 56:3-5, 19th-century Russian "Synod" translation) 
> 3. And let not the "eunuch [?]" say: "I am a dried-up tree." 4. For the Lord speaks thus about eunuchs: They who keep My Sabbath and choose what is pleasing to Me, and steadfastly keep My Covenant: 5. to them I shall give in My House and in My Walls a place and name, better than [that given to] sons and daughters... (Isaiah 56:3-5)

 _[NB: Since I know nothing about Biblical Hebrew, I'm not 100% sure if "eunuch" (i.e., a castrated man) is really the best translation in modern English, or if it would be better rendered as simply "childless person" -- the original noun, apparently, is has·sā·rîs (_הַסָּרִ֔יס_).]_ 
Я сам атеист, но не могу отрицать ясную мудрость в этих стихах. Не обязательно рождать детей, чтобы оказать влияние на нравственный характер и ценности следующего поколения. Бездетный человек всё-таки принимает участие в "производсвте потомства", в ту же степень, как он передаёт общую культуру чужим детям -- т.е., как он участвует в воспитании всех детей.   

> Израиль в окружении врагов и тоже чувствует опасность. Если не размножаться, то как вы устоите? Вот в соседней теме ты пишешь, что трусить - значит проиграть террористам. Но не делать детей - это тоже проиграть террористам.

 Короче, жителям Израиля следует заводить детей, чтобы Израиль "похоронили" врагов. Т.е., чтобы в будущих поколениях, лояльных израильтян было больше по числу, чем "хамасников." _(I mean to say that although there will never be as many Jews as Arabs, Israel can still hope to survive until there are no more Hamas fanatics among the Arabs.)_ 
Ответ Юрки очень понравилось, но я считаю что можно отвечает в ещё более общем смыли, если, забывая о ситуации в Израили, мы формулируем вопрос более спесифично. Именно не "Зачем *людям* заводить детей?", а "Зачем *нашей Валде* заводить детей?"
И на это я предположил бы очень простой ответ: "Чтобы в следующем поколениии, добрых молодцев было больше по числу, чем мудаков!"  _(I mean to say "so that in the next generation, there will be more decent people than assholes." Maybe молодцы and мудаки aren't the best choice of words here. Note that I'm not talking about "intelligent people" vs. "dumb people" in a eugenics sense. I meant to contrast good moral character with bad moral character. And, as I said above, I think that moral character has much more to do with "memes" -- i.e., воспитание -- than with "genes" -- i.e., зачатие.)_ 
Of course, decent people do not always have decent children, but as we say in English, "The apple doesn't fall far from the tree." 
In short, the world benefits from more Valdas.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> as we say in English, "The apple doesn't fall far from the tree."

 P.S. Would it be correct to "translate" this as *Не ищи под дубом шишек, а под ёлкой - желудей* ("Don't look for pinecones under an oak, or acorns under a fir tree")? Or does that saying have a figurative meaning different from "Children resemble their parents"?

----------


## Man About Town

> Hе ищи под дубом шишек, а под ёлкой - желудей

 Не помню, чтобы когда-то слышал эту поговорку, но скорее всего она имеет совсем другое значение. Эквивалентом английской поговорки "The apple doesn't fall far from the tree."  будет "Яблоко от яблони недалеко падает".

----------


## pushvv

diogen_, это я к тому, что скоро может стать похоже. Раз уж современный мир создает все условия для того, чтобы люди не хотели размножаться (при этом ни для кого не секрет, что современным миром руководит далеко не "демос"), в скором времени мир может предложить альтернативу. Например такую, как в "Новом мире". Ну это так, в рамках теории заговоров. То есть. Проблема перенаселения. Какой выход? Сократить численность населения. Как? Путей масса. Например, война. Или контроль рождаемости, или формирование новой модели мышления, которая, описана в "Новом мире"... Я конечно очень сильно преувеличиваю, но всё же.

----------


## alexsms

> P.S. Would it be correct to "translate" this as *Не ищи под дубом шишек, а под ёлкой - желудей* ("Don't look for pinecones under an oak, or acorns under a fir tree")? Or does that saying have a figurative meaning different from "Children resemble their parents"?

 i understand the idea but am not quite sure what the meaning is - children resembling parents or something else (when i googled it it mostly says it has just practical meaning), this proverb is rarely used and heard.. but, frankly, most Russians would just say Яблоко от яблони недалеко падает (meaning is always children are like their parents).

----------


## Throbert McGee

> this proverb is rarely used and heard..

  ::  Жаль.  
I've never heard the pinecones/acorns proverb spoken by Russians, but I found it on the Internet somewhere and thought it was very colorful and expressive. I especially like it because it doesn't suggest that *дубы* are "better" or *ёлки* are "better" -- only that they're _different_ from each other. (Both pinecones and acorns are edible by humans and thus worthwhile to "look for"... at least if you're a peasant with nothing else to eat!)

----------


## Юрка

> Двуногие за последние два тысячелетия расплодились по планете как грибы после дождя

 Зачем же тогда наше правительство придумало в разные годы 20-ого века следующие меры?
- запрет на аборты
- отмену алиментов на детей (сразу после войны)
- денежное пособие на детей, материнский капитал
- налог на бездетность
- бесплатное жильё многодетным.

----------


## rv9yw

> Зачем же тогда наше правительство придумало в разные годы 20-ого века следующие меры?
> - запрет на аборты
> - отмену алиментов на детей (сразу после войны)
> - денежное пособие на детей, материнский капитал
> - налог на бездетность
> - бесплатное жильё многодетным.

 Это все политические ходы) Не более...

----------


## Medved

> *Не ищи под дубом шишек, а под ёлкой - желудей*

 Never heard it.

----------


## diogen_

> Жаль.  
> I've never heard the pinecones/acorns proverb spoken by Russians, but I found it on the Internet somewhere and thought it was very colorful and expressive. I especially like it because it doesn't suggest that *дубы* are "better" or *ёлки* are "better" -- only that they're _different_ from each other. (Both pinecones and acorns are edible by humans and thus worthwhile to "look for"... at least if you're a peasant with nothing else to eat!)

 
“Все шишки на бедного Макара” is a  very popular pinecone proverb. ВСЕ  ШИШКИ НА БЕДНОГО МАКАРА ВАЛЯТСЯ

----------


## diogen_

> Двуногие за последние два тысячелетия расплодились по *планете* как грибы после дождя

  

> Зачем же тогда *наше правительство* придумало в разные годы 20-ого века следующие меры?
> - запрет на аборты
> - отмену алиментов на детей (сразу после войны)
> - денежное пособие на детей, материнский капитал
> - налог на бездетность
> - бесплатное жильё многодетным.

 Сначала вопросы: Какое наше правительство имеет отношение к планете всей?  Какие  есть основания экстраполировать эти меры на всю землю? Насколько типична "российская специфика" для земного шара? 
Теперь  мое мнение по поводы данных мер: если одной рукой усиленно сажать, расстреливать,  подвергать принудительным социальным экспериментам, спаивать народ, то другой, естественно, нужно заставить оставшуюся часть населения усиленно размножаться, чтобы возместить убыль  и продолжать эксперименты. Отсюда и вышеперечисленные меры (полу)принудительного воздействия по “стимуляции приплода”. 
 Например, на XVII съезде ВКП (б) в 1934г  Сталин заявил, что "темпы роста населения не соответствуют темпам строительства социализма". И уже через два года "идя навстречу многочисленным заявлениям трудящихся женщин"аборты запретили.lol 
 Про ВОВ не забывайте; 26 млн.- не шутка. Ответы@Mail.Ru: сколько советских людей погибло в Великой Отечественной войне  
И еще, в СССР абсолютное большинство людей жило системно бедно, так что содержать даже одного ребенка было непросто, не говоря уже о двух, трех, четырех и больше. При всем при этом многие люди в городах были неплохо образованы. И у тех, кто головой хоть немного думал, как правило больших “выводков” не было.  
Короче говоря, считаю что, если бы вышеперечисленные “специфические региональные факторы”  отсутствовали, то никаких предпосылок  к заявлениям типа, что “скоро выродимся все” не было бы и  по отношению к России, и, тем более, к распространению их на весь белый свет.

----------


## Crocodile

> diogen_, это я к тому, что скоро может стать похоже. Раз уж современный мир создает все условия для того, чтобы люди не хотели размножаться (при этом ни для кого не секрет, что современным миром руководит далеко не "демос"), в скором времени мир может предложить альтернативу. Например такую, как в "Новом мире". Ну это так, в рамках теории заговоров. То есть. Проблема перенаселения. Какой выход? Сократить численность населения. Как? Путей масса. Например, война. Или контроль рождаемости, или формирование новой модели мышления, которая, описана в "Новом мире"... Я конечно очень сильно преувеличиваю, но всё же.

 "_Есть такая партия!_" (ТМ)   ::   Космическая экспансия. - Мои статьи - Каталог статей - Персональный сайт

----------


## Gifrom

> Почему делать детей?

 Да хотя бы, чтобы твоя нация не вымерла. Китайцы такими мыслями не страдают, так вся планета уже от них зависит

----------


## Eric C.

> Например, на XVII съезде ВКП (б) в 1934г Сталин заявил, что "темпы роста населения не соответствуют темпам строительства социализма". И уже через два года "идя навстречу многочисленным заявлениям трудящихся женщин"аборты запретили.lol

 A couple of years later the scale of repression reached an incredible point when in two years several million people were killed.

----------


## Valda

> Да хотя бы, чтобы твоя нация не вымерла. Китайцы такими мыслями не страдают, так вся планета уже от них зависит

 Что меня нация? Не все люди патриоты. Я хочу в Европе или США.

----------


## pushvv



----------


## Gifrom

> Что меня нация? Не все люди патриоты. Я хочу в Европе или США.

 Что МНЕ нация? Я хочу ЖИТЬ (наверное имела в виду) в Европе или США.

----------


## pushvv

> Что МНЕ нация? Я хочу ЖИТЬ (наверное имела ввиду) в Европе или США.

 Можно проще )
 Я хочу в Европу или США.

----------


## Gifrom

Но это желание никак не связано с желанием или нежеланием детей

----------

